
Why Managing Data Scientists Is Different - gk1
http://sloanreview.mit.edu/article/why-managing-data-scientists-is-different/
======
bioapparatus
>it is clear that a significant component of a data scientist’s organizational
role is to educate the organization about what is possible and, at the same
time, to help other decision makers understand the consequences of reduced
quality, shorter timelines, and smaller budgets that may result from different
options.

Replace "data scientist" with a different title and this covers almost any
employee with domain expertise.

You do not need a massive training set and a bunch of layers to verify this.

~~~
sharemywin
I was thinking the same thing. That's just writing software in general.

How long is this going to take?

I don't know I've never done it before.

Don't get me wrong it's not nearly as bad as 20 years ago.

------
moonbug22
What kind of scientist doesn't deal with data?

